# Requirements for obtaining state sponsorship? plz guide



## bunnysidhu (Jan 30, 2010)

Dear Experts, im eletronics engineer & applied to engineers australia for skill assessment, meanwhile kindly guide me that what are the procedures to get state sponsorship?

electronics engineers are in WA SOL, only state havig this occupation on SOL, and also currently electronics engineers is in CSL also

Plz guide me that what are the details requirements for obtaining state sponsorship?

also is there any need to show liquid money in your account for same, if yes how much?

plz guide me?

thanks a lot!!!

Regards

bunny sidhu


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi bunny

firstly, go through each state site, where all is your skill in demand? every state has a different requirement. We have ACT sponsorship for which we gave a 2 page comittment statement, all documents that we gave for Assessment, bank statement and other proofs showing we have 20k plus 10k A$ (20 main applicant, 10 dependent). many a times they do not ask fr proofs. u can provide a statement from the CA. if you have any bonds etc, u can include those in it as well, basically all transferrable assets and they usually do not consider jewelry or property as transferrable asset.

ielts scorecard, marriage certificate.. that was it i think.


----------



## pgb (Oct 21, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi bunny
> 
> firstly, go through each state site, where all is your skill in demand? every state has a different requirement. We have ACT sponsorship for which we gave a 2 page comittment statement, all documents that we gave for Assessment, bank statement and other proofs showing we have 20k plus 10k A$ (20 main applicant, 10 dependent). many a times they do not ask fr proofs. u can provide a statement from the CA. if you have any bonds etc, u can include those in it as well, basically all transferrable assets and they usually do not consider jewelry or property as transferrable asset.
> 
> ielts scorecard, marriage certificate.. that was it i think.


Hi Anji,
I’m planning to get WA (Western Australia) State sponsorship, I have 3 questions and hope, I think you are the best person for that. Can you help me?
What is the mean of ”Commit to living and working in Western Australia”
How much how should I have to show for “Bring sufficient funds into the State to cover settlement costs”
Please any other experience are warmly welcome.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi pgb

they want u to write an essay, approximately 2 pages. just write all that you know about the place. seach the forum for comittment statement, i have written about it in the past. we wrote about weather, locatioon, why canberra suits us, what we like about it, population, general statistics. but make sure you do not copy it from anywehre.. read about WA and write it in your own words.

as for how much to take, i think for WA it is 25k main applicant and 5k every dependent. check the website . i am sure it has details about the same.

for ACT it is 20k main applicant and 10k every dependent


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Anj,

how are you

Would the new changes in PR in any case affect my Application lodged in 16 Decemer 2009?

Do I need any state sponsoship?



anj1976 said:


> hi pgb
> 
> they want u to write an essay, approximately 2 pages. just write all that you know about the place. seach the forum for comittment statement, i have written about it in the past. we wrote about weather, locatioon, why canberra suits us, what we like about it, population, general statistics. but make sure you do not copy it from anywehre.. read about WA and write it in your own words.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

depends on how many points u manage. if u have not applied already then it does affect the points one manages since MODL has been taken off. but you have already applied, I dont see any reason why u shud be affected. but yes, CSL is there only till April, after which i think they would go back to normal processing as it was pre CSL days.. (my anticipation)


----------



## bunnysidhu (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi, im really thankful for your prompt reply, just few more queries

i check and found my category(electronics engineer) are on WA SOL, i had ielts also, i had just sent my docs for engineers australia for skill assessment. 

my query is that 

1. after skill assessment do we have to apply for state sponsorship or wecan apply earlier also?
2. if it is after skill assessment, then how many days it takes for complete process of getting state sponsorship?
3. if i go on state sponsorship visa, i have to work in thier state for 2 years, after im free to work in any state in australia? or still i have to remain working in WA?
4. can i show fixed deposit statements of banks in my parents name as my assest? or do i need to show liquid money in my name only?

kindly answer these queries also

im really thankful for guiding along the process


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Anjali,
I understand that,
After April when CSL is dropped, I think they will give priority only to state/employer sponsored applicants and rest of the applications will be processed by normal speed.

m I correct? If so, is this a good or bad news for applicants like me (who are yet to undergo skill assessment and DIAC application)???? 



anj1976 said:


> depends on how many points u manage. if u have not applied already then it does affect the points one manages since MODL has been taken off. but you have already applied, I dont see any reason why u shud be affected. but yes, CSL is there only till April, after which i think they would go back to normal processing as it was pre CSL days.. (my anticipation)


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> depends on how many points u manage. if u have not applied already then it does affect the points one manages since MODL has been taken off. but you have already applied, I dont see any reason why u shud be affected. but yes, CSL is there only till April, after which i think they would go back to normal processing as it was pre CSL days.. (my anticipation)


What is the application processing fee for ACT?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Gaurav its a gamble, go for it.. when we applied in sept in 2008 the processing was taking 6 months, tops, and now look at us, we are still waiting. i have seen so many people come and go in front of me.. those who have the visas who have moved already and then there are those who have the visas, made initial entry and dont plan to go in near future, it seems unfair cos here I am ready to move now and then there are those who just wanted a visa for teh heck of it.

see, its a gamble, nothing in life remains teh same, who knows, maybe things start moving faster, do everything tht u can, keep options. apply for canada as well at the same time so u have a backup. dont waste anymore time now..


----------

